# a little update



## MotherNature (May 9, 2014)

I just wanted to update you guys....

Hubby and I have had sex 6 times this month! Woo Hoo! Truthfully I dont know why or what did it. I mean he got these viagra pills but he only takes them when he wants to have sex so I dont think those are the reason. Unless they give him more confidence so he wants to have sex more...not sure

I stopped trying too. I let him initiate. I still do my normal. I go to bed in my underwear and I try to be slyly provocative but I let him initiate sex. I mean one time he woke up at 4 in the morning and pulled me on top of him. Maybe its because I gave him the reigns and stopped in his words "pressuring" him. Not quite sure.....but ill take it this is the most sex ive had in months

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

That's really great keep up the good work.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

I am very happy for you --- hope the improvements continue!!

The Best to You!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations, I hope you get the same and plenty more for the future.


----------

